# Only 2 pups in the litter-Will mom's milk stay flowing?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I just had my favorite doe give birth. She only had 2 babies! I always heard NOT to cull down to less than 3 babies because it will effect the mom's milk supple. So, of course, I was concerned. Do you think it will be okay? Anything I can do to help her?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a doe raising only two babies, she too, only had the two(didn't even know she was pregnant). she doesn't seem to have a lot of milk, at least not what you'd think, because the babies are about a week old and still quite small for their age.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've heard that a small litter can negatively affect milk production sometimes, but I've never had a problem. I had a litter of one once; she was the biggest, fattest, monster mouse baby ever.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, these two babies are small, but they have big milk bellies.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They should be alright


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I looked at the pups. One buck and one doe. The buck is HUGE!! LOL.


----------

